

It's Time to Stop Talking About Women in Tech - kelnos
http://pandodaily.com/2012/05/11/its-time-to-stop-talking-about-women-in-tech/

======
qq66
What he means is, "It's time to stop talking about women in tech, after you
finish reading this post and clicking on the ad." :)

~~~
Mz
The author is male, not female.

~~~
qq66
edited :)

------
plmokjnihbugv
Weird; all of the points he brings up lead me to the exact opposite
conclusion.

